# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗΛΕΛΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ

## thespyros

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΜΟΥ Η ΣΑΝ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΤΗΣ ΣΕ ΚΤΙΡΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΚΑΛΩ ΜΕ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ

----------

